# Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

​


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

Well hot darn!

:-!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW

Amazing, thankz for the incredible shots!

I posted my first photo shoots you see?

Cya.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Vikinguy said:


> Well hot darn!
> 
> :-!


:-d:-d

:thanks bro.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> WOW
> 
> Amazing, thankz for the incredible shots!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I saw your photos - very nicely done. :-!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

BenL said:


> :-d:-d
> 
> :thanks bro.


Glad you like it! And glad it made it! Enjoy.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)

This is a truly stunning watch. I've been eyeballing this for a couple of weeks, and I've been very close to pulling the trigger several times :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Stipey said:


> This is a truly stunning watch. I've been eyeballing this for a couple of weeks, and I've been very close to pulling the trigger several times :-!


So when are you gonna pull the trigger?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

beautiful shots of a beauty


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

xinxin said:


> beautiful shots of a beauty


Thanks, xin!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful watch. I have the black and silver version with the ss bracelet. Just a superb, gorgeous watch!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Beautiful watch. I have the black and silver version with the ss bracelet. Just a superb, gorgeous watch!


Yes, it certainly is. And won't break the bank either!

So, how about posting a few pics of your Jazzmaster here?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually have to take a bunch now that I have a new and improved DSLR and lens. Ill take some tomorrow and post. Be advised, my watch needs a nice buffering! eeek!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

delco714 said:


> I actually have to take a bunch now that I have a new and improved DSLR and lens. Ill take some tomorrow and post. Be advised, my watch needs a nice buffering! eeek!


No worries, mate. Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry! I lost track of time studying (in med school). I will hopefully have some up wed night. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

delco714 said:


> Sorry! I lost track of time studying (in med school). I will hopefully have some up wed night. Sorry for the delay!


Hey, no worries buddy. Study hard, and we'll enjoy your pictures soon enough!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok, so I am really sorry for the delay, I got back tracked and actually forgot!! Alas, I am back with photos and As in school. Yes it is beat up. This was actually my first watch so I wore it as a 20 year old in a stock room and then as a medical assistant in a pediatrician's office. I have to take it to the watch maker for service and some serious blemish control!!! Enjoy:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

the brown strap fit very well with the watch !


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Oliv said:


> the brown strap fit very well with the watch !


Yes, it sure does. The tan leather is a great touch.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I too enjoy my Hamiltons on brown leather straps, they go very well with their polished and brushed tones of their stainless steel cases


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> I too enjoy my Hamiltons on brown leather straps, they go very well with their polished and brushed tones of their stainless steel cases


Couldn't agree more, my friend. The combo of the silver dial and tan leather is amazing.


----------



## dwichagi (Sep 1, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## dwichagi (Sep 1, 2011)

BenL said:


>


Wooww |>

This is truly amazing :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dwichagi said:


> Wooww |>
> 
> This is truly amazing :-!


Thanks, buddy. Glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

BenL said:


> Couldn't agree more, my friend. The combo of the silver dial and tan leather is amazing.


;-)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter-M (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous watch! How fluid is the movement on the small (60 minute?) dial at 9 o'clock?

-Peter-


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice pictures !


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Peter-M said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch! How fluid is the movement on the small (60 minute?) dial at 9 o'clock?
> 
> -Peter-


Hi Peter, the movement is very smooth - I believe it's 28800 bph. Also note that the second hand is quite small so you won't be able to see much ticking.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Oliv said:


> Very nice pictures !


Glad you enjoyed them, Oliv!


----------

